# YouTube button?



## facets (Aug 6, 2008)

...some places have a YouTube feature that lets you put vids in posts/sigs. fun stuff, maynard!


----------



## dimopoulos (Aug 6, 2008)

Sorry but that is a no. The signatures are bad as is with people putting huge images that occupy at least half of the screen. YouTube videos will make it even worse especially for people that access the forum with a dialup connection.


----------



## facets (Aug 6, 2008)

dimopoulos said:


> Sorry but that is a no. The signatures are bad as is with people putting huge images that occupy at least half of the screen. YouTube videos will make it even worse especially for people that access the forum with a dialup connection.



Oh well, I tried. I understand tho'! Thnx!


----------

